# HSV Wheels - which color looks better?



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

I posted this on the "other forum" too so if you already saw it, please ignore it.

Okay guys, I need help. My BOM M6 should be to CA sometime this coming week. That being said, I have been talking to Geoff at JHP about getting some wheels ordered so they will be in when the car gets here. The wheel is HSV-SV99. Two color options are offered:

Champagne Gold:



Shadow Chrome:




The Shadow Chrome costs $382 bucks more. Geoff's advice was that Shadow chrome would be a lot easier to sell if I decide to get rid of them, but the champagne gold would probably match the orange car better. 

Any coments/advice is much appreciated. BTW my factory 18's will be *brand new and for sale* as soon as the car gets here


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

To be honest, from these pictures at least, I really can't tell the difference. The Shadow Chrome looks a tad darker, but that could just as well be from the wheel well causing a bit of shadow or some other effect. Since the wheels aren't mounted the same its hard to tell. I did take a quick peek at JHP's website trying to see if there was a better pic, but didn't have any luck.

If you've seen better pics, or other pics, can you post them? If you have not seen any other pics, you might consider trying to find some (or have Geoff send you some). If all there is to go by is what you've posted, IMO I'd go with the cheaper wheels, because if the difference isn't noticable, it isn't worth spending much more on.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Of the two, the first would look much much better I think.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Clueless said:


> To be honest, from these pictures at least, I really can't tell the difference. The Shadow Chrome looks a tad darker, but that could just as well be from the wheel well causing a bit of shadow or some other effect. Since the wheels aren't mounted the same its hard to tell. I did take a quick peek at JHP's website trying to see if there was a better pic, but didn't have any luck.
> 
> If you've seen better pics, or other pics, can you post them? If you have not seen any other pics, you might consider trying to find some (or have Geoff send you some). If all there is to go by is what you've posted, IMO I'd go with the cheaper wheels, because if the difference isn't noticable, it isn't worth spending much more on.



Yeh, it's hard as hell to find pics. They're not listed on the JHP's site at all. Geoff sent me one of the pics and I found the other one online. Its just a different finish, the chrome has more of a glossy, slick look to it. The cheaper one is probably the ticket. Thanks for the input.:cool


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

*Hey CrazyAl*

CrazyAl,

Do you own one of the yellow 04s at MS State? I saw two 04 yellows on campus, one with a custom paint job, some well-done light green airbrush(?) work on the skirt and around the license plate. That was the first GTO I ever saw in person. Once I saw a red 05 drive through, but never saw it again.

Kand


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Kanding said:


> CrazyAl,
> 
> Do you own one of the yellow 04s at MS State? I saw two 04 yellows on campus, one with a custom paint job, some well-done light green airbrush(?) work on the skirt and around the license plate. That was the first GTO I ever saw in person. Once I saw a red 05 drive through, but never saw it again.
> 
> Kand



Negative. Not me. I have seen all three of the cars you are talking about though. My car had better be in CA right now awaiting a train. Mine is BOM M6 with 18s. An old lady drives one of the yellow ones, the other yellow one (with the green) belongs to a student. 
Do you go to State? I'm here until August to finish up a masters then off to Houston, TX.
arty:


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

CrazyAL said:


> Negative. Not me. I have seen all three of the cars you are talking about though. My car had better be in CA right now awaiting a train. Mine is BOM M6 with 18s. An old lady drives one of the yellow ones, the other yellow one (with the green) belongs to a student.
> Do you go to State? I'm here until August to finish up a masters then off to Houston, TX.
> arty:



Work there. You can see my car in the Walker/McCain Hall lot just about every day.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Kanding said:


> Work there. You can see my car in the Walker/McCain Hall lot just about every day.



Cool, I don't think I have ever seen your car for some reason. I am usually on the other side of campus though. Mine _should_ be here in about 3-4 weeks, but everybody knows how that story goes.:cool


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

CrazyAL said:


> Cool, I don't think I have ever seen your car for some reason. I am usually on the other side of campus though. Mine _should_ be here in about 3-4 weeks, but everybody knows how that story goes.:cool


I just got the car last weekend, so the first time I had it on campus was Monday.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Kanding said:


> I just got the car last weekend, so the first time I had it on campus was Monday.



Well that explains it. Congrats on the new car and good luck keeping it clean and scratch free on this campus. The roads and parking are in such a mess with all the construction. I am seriously thinking about not even driving mine on campus once I get it (probably will not be able to resist though).


----------

